# Linode open Singapore location!



## kcaj (Apr 27, 2015)

Linode have opened their Singapore location in Asia!

https://blog.linode.com/2015/04/27/hello-singapore/



> We’ve spent the majority of the past few months working on getting great connectivity to the Internet. Our Singapore network is powered by Cisco ASR 9000-series routers, and currently blends transit from Telstra/Pacnet and PCCW, along with direct peering into the Equinix Internet Exchange (EIE) – providing us with access to hundreds of peering opportunities. Check out our Speedtest page to test latency and download speeds.
> 
> Singapore supports all of the standard Linode features available in all of our datacenters – like 40 Gbit/sec redundant connectivity to each hypervisor host machine, the Linode Backup service, NodeBalancers, native IPv6, etc – and is the same simple pricing as our other datacenters.




```
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2680 v2 @ 2.80GHz
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency :  2800.102 MHz
Total amount of ram : 989 MB
Total amount of swap : 255 MB
System uptime :   2 min,       
Download speed from CacheFly: 14.4MB/s 
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 1.15MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 168KB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 25.3MB/s 
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 2.03MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 4.19MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 81.0MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 7.47MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 9.89MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 177KB/s 
I/O speed :  980 MB/s
```


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 27, 2015)

Another location in Asia.  Cool!


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 27, 2015)

kcaj said:


> Linode have opened their Singapore location in Asia!
> 
> https://blog.linode.com/2015/04/27/hello-singapore/
> 
> ...


Here's a comparison of network speeds with another recent Singapore launch, Dediserve (this VPS was a 50% off launch special):



> CPU model :  Intel® Xeon® CPU E5-2660 0 @ 2.20GHz
> Number of cores : 2
> 
> 
> ...


In terms of CPU: the 2-core/2GB Dediserve has a UnixBench of 836 and the last 1-core/1GB Linode on an E5-2680 I tested had a UnixBench of 1314


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Apr 27, 2015)

Look good anyone know which data center they using in the Singapore?


----------



## expertvm (Apr 28, 2015)

NetDepot-KH said:


> Look good anyone know which data center they using in the Singapore?


Most likely Pacnet SGCS2


----------



## William (Apr 29, 2015)

Pacnet or Equinix, though Linode is not known to run their own network (usually just IPs announced upstream) so probably the former.


----------



## kcaj (Apr 30, 2015)

William said:


> Pacnet or Equinix, though Linode is not known to run their own network (usually just IPs announced upstream) so probably the former.


Linode are running their own network/BGP in Singapore, which I think is a first for them?

http://bgp.he.net/AS63949


----------

